# modificacion de boss ds-1



## ZAMI (Oct 1, 2009)

hola a todos 

bueno queria saber si alguien sabe las modificaciones que se le pueden hacer a un DS-1 de boss 

estuve biendo que esata la modificacion Keeley Mod 
 me gustaria saber si alguien por hay la conose y me la pueda facilitar


de antemano muhcas grasias!!!!!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Oct 1, 2009)

hola amigo 
si le das bola a la buscada vas a encontrar muschisimo...
mira aqui tenes lo que buscas
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...oss-DS-1-Ultra-Mod-(-hagalo-usted-mismo).html

fuente:
www.google.com.ar

saludos


----------



## ZAMI (Oct 1, 2009)

OK 

muchas grasias 
es justo lo que nesesitava!!!! y esque lo intente buscar pero ...solo mesalio un puñado de ofertas jeje

grasias


----------

